# Finished



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Got the last coat on my guides yesterday. My first attempt at a complete refinish. No fancy weaves..kept it simple...Hopefully it will perform well for me. Just wanted to thank you guys for the tips along the way...and already thinking of another project..so I'm sure I'll have more questions.. ..Weather is looking good to be getting the gear out soon..so I'll be giving it a try as soon as i can.
Thanks again...Tony H


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

conservative wraps are the way to go...fancy wraps look more for show rods than for fishing...i like my tools to look like tools, not like candles on a cake...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks great.. I am in process of building the rod drying/wrapping equip like you show in the pictures.

JC


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I was going to post a before and after last night and got distracted..looks very amateurish after seeing what some other guys have done.
























BUT..ya gotta start somehwere:redface:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Just remember, customs are exactly that, what you want or your customer wants. I think it looks very nice, good work.

Ron


----------

